# Anti-Fog spray or other solution for goggles?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone using any type of anti-fog product for goggles?
If so what?


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Cat Crap.

Cat Crap - EK USA

Weird name, but a good product.

edit: I don't use it on my mtb goggles as they don't fog up for me, but I know this product works.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

GoingNowhere said:


> Cat Crap.
> 
> Cat Crap - EK USA
> 
> ...


Ya, very weird.
What goggles are you using?


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> Ya, very weird.
> What goggles are you using?


This season I've been wearing Smith Fuels. I only wear them riding downhill so I'm not doing much / any real pedaling with them on.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

muc off has a product for anti fog.

https://muc-off.com/collections/bicycle-rider-care-workshop/products/anti-fog-treatment


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

keep in mind that under some conditions, it doesn't matter what product you use, lenses will fog.

no lens product can prevent fogging when it's extremely humid. I've had to forego glasses altogether on my rides for the past week or two due to humidity. I've been using cat crap for years, fwiw. It helps, at least.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Anyone ever use Rain-X anti-fog? I need something for my sunglasses. They don't fog often but when they do it's always on a technical section of a trail where the last thing you'd want it to suddenly not be able to see.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I have Oakley flight decks for snowboarding, which were paired with my older bern helmet. Things would fog up constantly. Bought a POC helmet and because there's vents above where the goggles would sit, haven't had an issue. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if the helmet doesn't have provisions for airflow from the goggles, they will more likely fog up.

Knowing this, I had my secondary criteria in looking for a FF for biking (fit being primary). I now run a 100% Aircraft with Racecraft goggles and haven't had an issue. The Aircraft has great airflow. And I tend to run HOT.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I picked up this stuff called Viewdoo last weekend in the expo area of our local fair but haven't had a chance to test the antifog claim yet while riding. For $20 I got some of their paste/gel that fills in minor scratches and a bottle of spray plus a drip bottle and a rag. All 3 clean the lenses and are supposed to help with fogging up. The gel really did clean up my lenses filling in some scratches and seems good when I do a fog breath test.

I will report back after some use, I hate taking my glasses off on climbs because fog!

Viewdoo - Antifog Cleaner, Labtop Cleaner, Personal Computers


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Update after some time using Viewdoo.

While I haven't used any other anti-fog so I don't have anything to compare it to I'd say it works well. Definitely reduces fogging but not 100%. On my ride yesterday my glasses fogged up worse and that was due to me not reapplying it for over a week. Seems like you should really apply it every ride rather than the suggested weekly application. 

Overall I'm happy but if I lived in an area with more humidity I may not be as satisfied. I haven't been removing my glasses on climbs like I was before.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Maxima SC1 Clear Coat Magic Spray Bike Polish
simple, easy and very effective as goggle anti fog


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Spit. Look it up on Amazon and thank me later.


----------

